# Local mirror for installations, updates and pkg.



## viniciusferrao (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello guys,

I would like to set[]up a local FreeBSD mirror in our datacenter. Looking in the FreeBSD documentation, I was not able to find how to do that, and it appears to be heavily discouraged. Correct-me if I'm wrong please. The only documentation that I've found, is this one: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/hubs/mirror-howto.html. But it just explains how to mirror everything from releases but nothing from pkg.freebsd.org and/or update.freebsd.org; and both appears to use signatures, so I must learn how to handle this on local mirror. And I don't want everything from releases, I just want everything with RELEASE in it's name. There's no need for RC and BETA releases.

At this moment I was able to fetch some file from pkg.freebsd.org and update.freebsd.org using `lftp` and releases using `rsync` in a really dumb way, just for testing with 10.0-RELEASE.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 23, 2014)

Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server
Building Packages with Poudriere


----------



## viniciusferrao (Apr 24, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server
> Building Packages with Poudriere



Thanks for both links. I was not aware of them, and I swear that I've googled before 

But talking about the links, the first one using `freebsd-update-server` apparently the releases should be built locally. There's a way to just fetch the binary distribution, as a mirror from the update.freebsd.org?

And about the second one, I don't need to make custom packages for our environment, the binary packages from `pkg` are sufficient. Poudriere appears to be fine, but I will need to build every single package, right? I think it's inviable with the VM's that I have.

Any other ideia?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2014)

viniciusferrao said:
			
		

> There's a way to just fetch the binary distribution, as a mirror from the update.freebsd.org?


freebsd-update(8) is easily proxied using Apache, NGINX or Squid. Using a caching proxy will make sure the updates are only downloaded once. Consecutive updates will get their files from the cache.


----------

